# Ariens 2014 platinum 30 AX369



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

Anyone use one of these. Is 700.00 a fair price for a used one? I'm worried it'll be too much blower for my needs. I've got a 3 car garage/driveway on a corner lot that has a sidewalk I'll be clearing as well.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Erick said:


> Anyone use one of these. Is 700.00 a fair price for a used one? I'm worried it'll be too much blower for my needs. I've got a 3 car garage/driveway on a corner lot that has a sidewalk I'll be clearing as well.


If the machine was built in 2013/14 it is a 2014 model, my SHO version was built in 2014/15 so is a 2015 model. I don't know how much they are worth used. I am 72 and have no trouble manoeuvring my machine where the auto turn and plastic skids make turning a breeze. The controls are quick and easy to use. I like the heavier weight on the bucket. The gas tank is small for me, but should be fine for your smaller area. The fill cap is a pain so some remove the strainer in the neck which makes the cap much easier to use. I think you would have lots of power and the 30" bucket works great. Sounds like a good fit to your area. I have hand warmers and they are great.

Good luck.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

seems like a good price


----------



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

Never mind, that one sold... is there an easy way to delete a thread that's no longer needed on this forum while using Android? Thanks


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Not surprised, I was going to say at that price don't walk, run.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Erick said:


> Never mind, that one sold... is there an easy way to delete a thread that's no longer needed on this forum while using Android? Thanks


no need to delete this thread......posts on these forums are like library books, the input from Town,strom and Cardo could be helpful to a member in the near or far future. jmo


----------



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

Okay, that is a good point. Thanks again for the generous help & support. I've found in a short period of time that this is one of the best forums out there.


----------

